

Wikipedia gets major redesign - Figs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
Figs
There's also a post discussing it on their blog.
([http://blog.wikimedia.org/2010/05/13/a-new-look-for-
wikipedi...](http://blog.wikimedia.org/2010/05/13/a-new-look-for-wikipedia/))

------
pbhjpbhj
That's the style I've been using for some time now - or was it something else?

~~~
hga
I believe it's the new default.

